# This is where I get my Cuban cigars.....



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, big boy, wanna cigar?


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Lusty wench. Her burn is a bit uneven, though - RH a little high?


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Yea, I hear the prices are unbeatable.........as long as you go down on her.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow, is it too late to switch back to domestics? It looks like shes really enjoying that thing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yikes I remember the old woman in the backseat in Kingpin...


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

floydp said:


> Yikes I remember the old woman in the backseat in Kingpin...


OMG that was exactly my first thought -- the landlady in Kingpin. :r

_____
rm


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, so thats what cuban women look like?


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Mom?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> OMG that was exactly my first thought -- the landlady in Kingpin. :r
> 
> _____
> rm


Man I can still see him puking when she was talking about what they just did, every detail followed by our hero blowing more chunks.......


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Heartpumper said:


> Mom?


dude, your moms HOT! :al


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

:tpd: Total MILF!!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

floydp said:


> Man I can still see him puking when she was talking about what they just did, every detail followed by our hero blowing more chunks.......


Damn! I think you knocked something loose in there!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

They say I got my looks from her.
Lasik surgery, a good dentist, some hair implants- bingo! Flint Eastwood!



DaveC said:


> dude, your moms HOT! :al


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Mrs Doubtfire, is that you?


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Sean,

She's hot alright, but I get my cuban's from these ladies:


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> Mrs Doubtfire, is that you?


....the horror.....


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats one mean SOB. she probably eats the snub after shes had enough smoking it


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

ProSpkr said:


> Sean,
> 
> She's hot alright, but I get my cuban's from these ladies:


.
I love the one on the right. 
The hispanic women in Florida for the most part just rock. 
If I wasn't married.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> I love the one on the right.
> 
> If I wasn't married.


You'd be in jail. Looks like she's about 14.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sean, you sure do look alot like Mom!! :r damn, that was funny!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> You'd be in jail. Looks like she's about 14.


If That!!! I was thinking the same thing!!! :r


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, she does have nice prices, but I find a better selection buying from this lady:


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> If That!!! I was thinking the same thing!!! :r


Make that three of us, fellas. I was thinking we may have to change ProSpkr's name to Humbert Humbert :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think she would give you free cigars if you do the deed with her.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Let me see if I have this straight: the slim, tight virgin thighs create the coronas, robustos, etc., and the huge, flabby looking cigars are created by...


I'll just stop right there for now...don't want the mental image right before bed.


Scott"couldn't :al enoughto"M


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one scarry image.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

this thread is........for the most part.........very disturbing.

but ya gotta admit..........that first woman is HHHHOT!!!

 :r


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Hey,they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder  .I know one thing,she probably wouldn't rag on you about how many cigars you smoked,but you'd definitely have to watch your stash...I'm sure she'd be pinching them unless you kept her primed with stogies. :r


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahhhh....the slippery slope we are sliding down.


----------

